# Hollow Body Guitar With A Bolt-On Neck



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Is anyone aware of a hollow body guitar with a bolt on neck?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

yes, there are lots, especially 70s and 80s Japanese copies of gibsons.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The MIJ Epiphone EA250/255 models were bolt necks. They were made from 1970 to 1975. After 1976 or so they were set neck. In general there was switch over to set neck to bolt neck by the late 1970s for most all MIJ semis. The Fender Coronado was a bolt neck semi hollow made from 1966 to 1972.


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

Full hollow or semi-hollow?

The Fender Tele Thinline immediately comes to mind. I've got a design for a hollowbody that i'm hoping to prototype in the next couple of months.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are up for a little bit of work, Warmoth can do a hollow-body guitar with a bolt-on neck in almost any shape you like.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fender Starcaster, various Godins...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Is anyone aware of a hollow body guitar with a bolt on neck?


Plenty of older archtops:

- Fender LTD, Montego I, Montego II - 4-bolt plate
- Hofner 4600 (@1968-1970) - double cutaway thinline - Fender-style plate
- various Framus, Hoyer, Hopf thinline and full-depth archtops - Fender-style plate 
- various 1970's Hofner archtops - oddball single-screw hook-eye neck/body joint
- almost all archtops built by Rodebald Hoyer - Stauffer-Legnani bolt
- the majority of East German archtop guitars (@1952-1972) - Stauffer-Legnani bolt


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Harmony. I have a '66 Rocket, 3 screw bolt on neck.
It currently has a reworked 'epi neck on it now (22 fret),
still have the original 20 fret neck. I found it too narrow.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I appreciate all the replies and pics. You guys are always so helpful! I did a check on eBay yesterday after looking at you posts and found quite a few there. I'm looking to build myself a custom guitar and am just deciding what's the best way to go. Regards, Flip.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mark P said:


> If you are up for a little bit of work, Warmoth can do a hollow-body guitar with a bolt-on neck in almost any shape you like.


I don't mind a bit of work. I actually looked at Warmoth the other day but I didn't see any hollow or semi-hollow bodies. I would be very interested in this. Is this something you have to call them for?


----------



## Decibel Guitars (Oct 14, 2010)

If you go into their body builder applet, many of their body styles are available with a hollow option.

They also have a number of hollow bodies in stock:

Warmoth Custom Guitar Parts - Classic Showcase


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Decibel: They do and I should have been more specific with my question. I was looking more like something along the line of the Ibanez Artcore or 335 series hollow body. I contacted Warmoth and the only thing they have is an LP style hollow body, which is ok but not what I really was looking for. Thanks for your help, Flip.


----------

